
Chrome 67: How do I get the old Chrome video player back? - cloakedarbiter
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/kyoTaizAgtY;context-place=topicsearchin/chrome/category$3Awindows8%7Csort:relevance%7Cspell:false
======
cloakedarbiter
From a reddit post at r/chrome:

> Here is a screenshot.
> [https://i.imgur.com/aPdZRNz.png](https://i.imgur.com/aPdZRNz.png)

> The play/pause button in the center of the player distract from the actual
> video, and places it too far away from the other video controls.

> The volume control is now a on/off toggle, without the ability to adjust
> volume at all.

> The download button is the only item hidden behind the new three dots menu,
> requiring two clicks to achieve what used to need one click, while taking up
> the exact same amount of space.

Source:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/8npg8w/the_new_vide...](https://www.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/8npg8w/the_new_video_player_on_chrome_67_sucks/)

